# Gestational Diabetes -- I'm Starving!



## Rory

I recently found out I have GD and the Doc had me speak to a nutritionist who put me on a very strict diet. The portions are really small -- and I'm starving! My tummy growls all day and all night. Anyone else experiencing this? How can this be good for baby? I'm hungry -- WAH!:cry:


----------



## LeanneS177

sorry hun, ive not experienced GD but that must be awful! can u speak to your nutritionist and ask if there are any unrestricted foods that you can eat whenever? surely constant hunger cant be good for you or your LO. id be speaking to someone asap


----------



## sisigirl27

I was diagnosed with gestational diabetes at 12 weeks. Im now 31 weeks 4 days and I have been starving ever since. The diet is horrible! The only positive thing about it is that Ive only gained 3 pounds so far and the baby weighs about 4. Good Luck I know it is tough.


----------



## k 1421

I got diagnosed 2 days ago and im starving aswell!! I found wholemeal bread fills me abit tho xx


----------



## JynxPhD

Ladies please talk to your doctors or midwives. I had gestational diabetes with my daughter and spent my whole pregnancy STARVING. Now pregnant with twins and diagnosed at 13 weeks with diabetes things are completely different. I eat a lot more (although not processed sugar) and I actually get full for a few hours. Your diets might need to be adjusted or you might just need to test how much you can eat to figure it out. That's what the dr had me do. Eat healthy food until I was full (and I don't mean just salads) and test my sugars accordingly. So far they have been good. It makes it easier not to be hungry all the time.

Also, if you can't eat until you are full and have good sugars then you might need insulin. It's completly safe in pregnancy and it will allow you to eat more.


----------



## Rory

Ladies, thanks for your replies! The thing is, I test my sugars 4 times a day, so I know I'm on track. In fact, I've found the key to not being high is to lower portion sizes -- if I eat enough to be "full" (not overly full, just not hungry), then I can bet that my sugar levels will be too high. I will speak to my Doc about it tomorrow as I am 37 1/2 weeks and already had to do multiple growth scans because baby is on the small size. 

Maybe insulin would help, but I am terrified of injecting myself!


----------



## momma2naynay

I had GD when I was pregnant with my son. The nutritionist I went to gave a sample menu plan. The focus was on less sugar and carbs, but more protein (they count cheese as protein, not dairy) I ate 3 main meals and 3 smaller snacks. Eating that way I never felt hungry. Try adding some more protein into your diet and try to eat something every 3 hours or so. It helps tremendously.

Good luck to you. :flower:


----------



## angelstardust

You shouldn't be hungry, a restrictive diet can be just as harmful so go get some snacks. 

Wholemeal bread is good for snacks. Vegetables you can eat lots of. 

And as for insulin, they put you on tablets before injections :D


----------



## JASMAK

I have insulin-dependent gestational diabetes (they don't do the tablets here). Don't forget that veggies are free. If you are hungry...try eating some celery and peanut butter, or even a piece of chicken. Some veggies like carrots and peas are not 'free' so be careful... Just *try* not to cheat with any carbs...easier said than done, I know!!! I have weeks where the baby must be growing and I am starving...then I try to cheat well. If you do need a carb...just put a protein with it so that it evens out your blood sugar and see if you can do some exercise to work the sugars off. If you want to PM me, feel free. This is my third time round with IDGD. :hugs:


----------



## Imalia

I've been diabetic and on tablets for years but the pregnancy has tipped me over the edge and I now have to have insulin. I too was terrified of injecting myself, but it's easier than you think, plus not all that bad. I have to say I think testing blood sugars is worse than the insulin injections.


----------



## Kelly9

I just found out I failed my 1 hour GD test but I am a small person to begin with and have only gained 18 pounds in 31 weeks, my doc said to reduce sugars and I am going in for the 3 hour test tomorrow, I am wondering if I will pass the 3 hour one, I am hoping so. Does anyone know what the odd are of failing one then passing the other? My levels for the one hour were 8.7 or 156 they should be 7.8 or 140 or lower.


----------



## Rory

I don't know what the odds are... I know my cousin showed high on the one hour but normal on the 3 hour. Have you had any other symptoms? I was thirsty constantly. Take care and good luck!


----------



## Kelly9

No I have had no other symptoms although I was told the majority of women show no symptoms at all. I just got back from the test but honestly I don't think I will test positive for it.


----------

